# Roadie Down?



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I opened up the Roadie app at 9:30am EST today and not a single gig showing up anywhere in the entire USA.

Anyone able to see available gigs? Is it a glitch or have they stopped running during the Pandemic?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I dont see anything either


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

That app is total crap for me!! I get gigs sent to me constantly and can’t get any of them ! I haven’t even done one job on there after 100’s of attempts to offer to drive. I emailed them yesterday to see why this is happening and they haven’t gotten back to me.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> That app is total crap for me!! I get gigs sent to me constantly and can't get any of them ! I haven't even done one job on there after 100's of attempts to offer to drive. I emailed them yesterday to see why this is happening and they haven't gotten back to me.


It's all based on the algorithm. If you are waiting for the notification from Roadie, you're probably too late. I open up the app a lot to see what pops up, I get most gigs by making an offer way before they send out the text.

How far away from the offer point are you? What did Roadie email say in response? I've been on about 2 months and done almost 20 gigs with zero issues.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's all based on the algorithm. If you are waiting for the notification from Roadie, you're probably too late. I open up the app a lot to see what pops up, I get most gigs by making an offer way before they send out the text.
> 
> How far away from the offer point are you? What did Roadie email say in response? I've been on about 2 months and done almost 20 gigs with zero issues.


I'm fairly close to the offers, within 10 minutes. What you're saying makes sense. I do wait until they prompt me for a gig to open the app. That's a lot of waiting around staring at an app for not that frequent offers to come in. Maybe 10 offers a day get alerted to me, I'm always too late even when I immediately respond. There must be a shit ton of people watching it like a hawk. I only got a canned response from Roadie that they received my inquiry and will get back to me... they haven't yet .


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Try looking at the app regularly and offer immediately, let me know if that works.

I am pretty much staying home, but I have one lady that orders groceries from Walmart once a week, I always offer on her delivery, she is beyond sweet and always tips me $20.00 - other than that, I am waiting for this crap to pass.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Try looking at the app regularly and offer immediately, let me know if that works.
> 
> I am pretty much staying home, but I have one lady that orders groceries from Walmart once a week, I always offer on her delivery, she is beyond sweet and always tips me $20.00 - other than that, I am waiting for this crap to pass.


I've been doing postmates who deliver for Walmart . It been ok. Not much contact with anyone. I'm considering jumping on the unemployment train. Just waiting for the gig worker bugs to get worked out. If they want to pay me the same to stay home , I will. But until then I have rent and bills to pay . I refuse to lose the place I've lived for the last 20 years. I will work until the end .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I didnt see the outage, but it seems to be working now


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 443786
> 
> I didnt see the outage, but it seems to be working now














O-Side Uber said:


>


This was JUST NOW


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> View attachment 443789
> 
> 
> 
> This was JUST NOW


Wow, mine still is working

One disclaimer though.. while my account is active, I have never done any runs for them

Usually I never see any profitable runs in my area.
And when I do, I am busy doing something else.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 443786
> 
> I didnt see the outage, but it seems to be working now


I was interested in joining because I travel between cities in Ohio often. What do they have in the Columbus, Ohio area? Can you show me?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TBone said:


> I was interested in joining because I travel between cities in Ohio often. What do they have in the Columbus, Ohio area? Can you show me?












It looks like your state is more active than mine.
It wouldn't hurt to sign up. Some runs look good, some aren't.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> It looks like your state is more active than mine.
> It wouldn't hurt to sign up. Some runs look good, some aren't.


thanks, i went ahead and signed up. Columbus appears to be a lot slower than Cincinnati or Cleveland. I have only seen 3 offers this morning but Cincy and cleveland have 10+ gigs. Mostly home depot which i havent seen here. 
This might just be a quick supplement to uber where i can grab an extra $20-$30 a day while out driving


----------

